# any suggestions GREATLY APPRECIATED!



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay so I am to do my first family portrait of a big group.  I'm a little nervous but I will be ok.   The group consists of 7 adults and 6 children - children are - 18 months old, 2, 3, 5, 8 and 9 years. 
We had a hard time finding an indoor location but I suggested out conservatory/greenhouse only to find that you aren't permitted professional photography there unless you pay for this private room - 200 bucks for 45 minutes!  Well they decided to go ahead and pay for it so we're waiting to hear what times are available.  
LOOK AT THIS ROOM!  THis is the way it was decorated for the spring flower show 2006 so it wont be exact but the path and the statues stay the same - just the flowers may vary.
How can I do this creatively?  I'm trying to think out of the box.  THis room is so cool and I am not trying to get anyone to tell me how to do it but looking for ideas!  If you can share yours with me I would love to try.  I'll have 45 minutes to come up with something!
http://z.about.com/d/pittsburgh/1/0/U/9/broderie_room.jpg


----------



## ucddyan (Mar 10, 2008)

I think one cool picture would be if you could get on a ladder and take the picture from that same spot as the one posted, you could put the family members kind of in different places along the path.  I guess i'm thinking some sort of "emo" type shot but it might be pretty cool instead of having them lumped together in once place.

You could also line them up along the back curve and take a nice picture there.

Or again from a ladder or something, line them up on the sides of that very first "teardrop" looking flower bed in an upside down V shape.  That could be cool?

Sorry if these suggestions suck, they're just some thoughts - all thinking of pictures taken from the same angle as the one you posted of the room.


----------



## ucddyan (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh yeah, maybe have the kids playing "peekaboo" through the potted plants, that might be cute?  or not...


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 10, 2008)

They certainly DO NOT suck!  Thanks so much for giving me some thoughts - I will also need a shot of jus tthe 6 children alone so you're giving me ideas there too!
Here is another view - decorated differently but again, same idea shape of the room.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=broderie+room&hl=en&rlz=1T4GFRC_enUS217US217

What the heck would I do if these pictures werent posted online for me to stare at and study until Saturday!  lol


----------



## ucddyan (Mar 10, 2008)

Thinking of the kids, you could get some pics of them peeking through that fence in the front, that fence is COOL!  

It also looks like the walls kind of bend a bit and if you could do it without ruining the flowers putting a couple of people in each indentation area (maybe parents with children or something) and taking a picture straight on you would get people with a bit of scenery form the room in between and the nice flowers on the floor in the front.

If you could get people behind those wall things (or if you went back there yourself) you would get good shots with a kind of window sort of feel to them.

Getting pictures of kids smelling the flowers (with mothers helping/nearby) would be cool too, but that might be a little too posed for the kids to deal with.

For the heck of it and for fun you could have some people pose like statues next to the statues in the back.

And the ceiling looks cool too, so if its not too sunny and you don't mind you could lie down and have a few (or all if you can manage it) people looking down at you with the ceiling in the background.

That's it, i'm out of ideas... unless they'll allow the kidsto climb the trees/walls, but that's probably out.  You can get really creative there!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks so much for taking time to give me those ideas.  I get the feeling we aren't allowed to touch much of anyhting but the ground wiht our feet in that room!  LOL
THey have very strict policies and this is the only room in the whole building where professional photography is even allowed which sucks because the whole place is just gorgeous!  You should see thier outdoors gardens! My goodness!


----------



## JIP (Mar 11, 2008)

I LOVE phipps!! When I am home I go there all the time (currently for a medical issue I am in Fla.) but i am not sure if that would have been the room I would have chosen for a large group.  I cannot suggest something off-hand right now because it has been a while since I have been there and I guess it is too late to change your mind but it seems like the curves are not too conducive to shooting a large group.  I have shot several weddings there but all of them have been in the outdoor garden and that will not be too feasable this Saturday.  So I am sorry I have no real constructive suggestion.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 11, 2008)

We have something similar, here in Edmonton...basically a big, fancy greenhouse.  Muttart Conservatory.
I haven't shot anything professionally there yet...but the biggest issue is that the paths or places where people can stand, aren't really conducive to shooting groups of people.  Looks like you might have the same issue at your location.

I like the suggestion of getting up on a ladder (maybe you could call the place and ask to borrow a ladder, they are paying $200 after all).  Then it's just a matter or arranging the people in the scene.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks everyone.  Actually its all screwed up now because the lady on the phone that booked the time didn't concur wiht the woman that runs the rentals and their spring flower show starts Saturday so we are out of luck now.   Everything happens for a reason!

JIP - How cool that you got to shoot weddings there!  I may get an opportunity to be a second shooter there this year for free - I want to do it just for the experience!  It's so pretty. 
I actually didn't choose that room.  They have a new policy now - they do not allow any profecssional photography anywhere BUT that room and you have to pay for it.  Seems silly, like as long as everyone pays admission to them why would they care?  I know people sneak it because I was just there a month ago and there was a guy with a reflector and a big flash and an assistant and they were doing engagement shots right there with the Chijuly exhibit.  *sigh*  Oh well.

Big Mike, I have a step ladder I was going to take but now I think that isn't an issue.  Thanks for the reply. 

Now we are going to the Natural art and history museum.  We called there and the lady said we can take pictures anywhere but the room with the gold and we aren't allowed to use tripod or flash in the art part but we are in the history part.

JIP - I'm sure you have been there before - you know that architecture room with all the columns and stuff?  WHat about there - or can you think of somewhere else cool to do the? I am going ot the museum later to look around but if you can think off hand how I can do this I'm a little lost!


----------



## JIP (Mar 11, 2008)

I would say of all places in the museum that would probably be the one.  I work for (or used to) Big Day and have heard of alot of people doing weddings there (the Carnegie) but I really think it would be hard bu then again most of my experience has been less upscale weddings.  I think something like that would depend on the interests of the group.  I second-shot a wedding once at the Heinz History center and the B+G wanted shots in the sports section as one went to Pitt and one to Penn State but again it all depends on their interests.  As far as weddings at Phipps the ones I did were always in the outdoor garden and you pretty much have total access there but I guess that won't help you this time of year.  I really couldn't tell you about that (the weather) though as I have been in Fla. for 2.5 Mos. for a health issue.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Well JIP I hope your halth issue isn't a serious one!  Florida is nice though so is that at least a plus?  I have heard of Big Day - isn't that the wedding group that finds everything - photographer, d.j, cake and all that?  Pretty cool.
I'll let you know what happens with the museum.  The session is Saturday - I'm going to the museum myself on Friday to check out a few different locations so I'm not just guessing on Saturday.  I have a memberships o I can og as many times as I want for free so that's cool.


----------



## skipper34 (Mar 15, 2008)

Kathi I like your website.  Very classy and nice images to boot.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 15, 2008)

Well thank you very much.   I hope to have a bit more involved or a fancier one some day but for now it serves its purpose.   I'm glad you liked it, thanks for checking it out.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 15, 2008)

JJM,

Go to the library, and get a book featuring Anne Lebowitz, or just look at the groupings in Vanity Fair.  This location is good for that type of thing.

The location would also be really cool for a "British Tea Party" themed shoot.  Ladies in hats and dresses, guys in suits, or sweater sets.  Including kiddos.  All kind of mulling around being "snooty".  

Killer location.  I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, pooh.  I just read that it's a no go.
Man, what a cool place to shoot though.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah that whole thing was just a disaster.  We had it all worked out that it would be there and everyone in the family was satisfied and then that lady tells me Oh I forgot aboutt the flower show so you cant have it.  grrrrrr.  
Then two of the family members didnt want to do it at the museum so I suggested the aviary, they have a rose garden but so and so's son was sick so it couldn't be outside and the list went on and on about why it couldn't be here or there.
The photo is supposed to be a gift for a 90 year old mans birthday and all that was requested was really a picture of all the great grandkids.  So I shot the 6 kids at the one ladies house.  How it goes from beautiful and detailed to 6 kids in a living room is beyond me!  But I am just about irritated with that whole scenario after all the reasearch for a location and inquiries and phone calls and whatever else all week!
And to top it off they need it in one week and my wide screen LCD monitor?  Oh yeah - broken.  I'm now a very old, very large, borrowed monitor with garbage pail kids stickers all over it!  :mrgreen:


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 17, 2008)

OMG!!!!  LOL.  Not funny really, but kinda in the irony kind of way.

You will do great though in any circumstances.  You are a VERY strong photographer.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 17, 2008)

I find a way to laugh about everything so it's ok go ahead and laugh.   I did shoot the kids pictures and I didnt know that 6 kids can be very hard to handle when you're trying to get them to sit for a picture!  It went ok but I totally understand now why people carge a higher session fee for larger groups! :shock:


----------

